# Arctic Panther 223



## hunting101 (Jun 1, 2004)

I am planning on purchasing a new coyote rifle. I have my eyes set on the Actic Panther. If you have any info on this gun then lets here it. If you want to see it then go to www.dpmsinc.com and then it is under specialty rifles. It should be the second one down.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

this is the 3rd coyote rifle thread i've seen started by you, please consolodate them if you could and it would make things much easier. As far as the rifle goes i would take a 22-250.

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## hunting101 (Jun 1, 2004)

I think that you should just start worrying about yourself and stop telling other people what to do. I think that we can all write as much stuff as we want. Dont mean to be rude but i dont think ill ever post as much stuff in a million years as you have. I think that you need to consolodate your things. Thanks


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

i have heard good things about one in a 22lr don't know about centerfire. have you looked at a Bushy Varmiter? that would be my 1st choice


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i dont blame you for trying to get different opinions but the distances change in each post, so im just trying to help.

Tiger


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

In my opinion, you could skip the arctic look & get a traditional AR15, if you want to go the AR route. If you want the white look, save your $ & use white tape or wrapping. AR's are a ton of fun, & alot of them shoot the cheap ammo the best. Great rifles!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would say that you over doing it a little bit unless you really like those specaility guns. It's a beautiful gun but i would look at a normal AR or a standard rifle in a 22-250 and spend the money you saved on better camo, calls ect. just my two cents


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

With the amount of money that gun would cost you could be a sweet normal rifle, trick it out, and still have some money left maybe. :beer:


----------

